# Friends on the forum?



## Spends (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi everyone, I was just wondering if there are that many on the forum who play, and if I'm already friends with any of you? 

If you don't mind sharing, what are your in game names?

My ig name is Karms 

*Mod note: *please use the official *Pocket Camp ID Sharing Thread* for this.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi, I play but we are sadly not friends yet .  IGN is Roxy (no imagination )

I think I might have some people on friends list from here. A lot of people have sadly stopped playing. I don’t play as much but on most days


----------



## Holly from ACPC (Nov 27, 2020)

Spends said:


> Hi everyone, I was just wondering if there are that many on the forum who play, and if I'm already friends with any of you?
> 
> If you don't mind sharing, what are your in game names?
> 
> My ig name is Karms


Hello Spends and Roxxy,

I played quite regularly for three years until the upgrade on 11/19.  My phone was only two weeks old and I thought it would run the new version of PC,  but I was wrong.  

I don't believe you were on my friends list,  but I  may have encountered Roxxy.  My name was "Holly."  (see avatar)


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 27, 2020)

Holly from ACPC said:


> Hello Spends and Roxxy,
> 
> I played quite regularly for three years until the upgrade on 11/19.  My phone was only two weeks old and I thought it would run the new version of PC,  but I was wrong.
> 
> I don't believe you were on my friends list,  but I  may have encountered Roxxy.  My name was "Holly."  (see avatar)


I am sorry you are not able to play anymore  Think I definitely saw you around in game  if you are able to play again I would love to add you as a friend


----------



## Korichi (Nov 27, 2020)

H! I’ve been playing for two years now! My in game name is the same as my username here!


----------



## Holly from ACPC (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi Roxxy and Korichi!
Thank you for your responses!  I hope to soon be able to afford a phone or maybe an upgrade to the one I have that will enable me to resume tha game.   It had become a bigger part of my life than I realized, especially during this year with the pandemic and other disturbing events. Take care!.


----------

